# (Sich) gut kennen



## Verräter

¿Qué significa?

Estoy buscando términos relativos a "relaciones" y no comprendo que significa éste.

Ejemplos:

- (sich) verabreden mit
- (sich) gern haben
- usw.

Gracias.


----------



## Arrius

sich) verabreden mit 
*convenir una cita con alguien* 
- (sich) gern haben
*caerse bien
*- usw.
*= und so weiter = etcetera.*
¿No has buscado esas voces primero en un diccionario?


----------



## Verräter

Haha...no no, te confundes.

Puse esos ejemplos del léxico que estaba buscando, pero ya se que significa. Lo que no se que significa es *(sich) gut kennen*.

Disculpa, quizás no me haya explicado con claridad.

Por cierto, "*ein Kind bekommen*" significa "tener un hijo", ¿verdad?


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas noches!

"Sich gut kennen" significa "conocerse bien". Ejemplo: "Lo conozco muy bien a él, es mi mejor amigo desde hace muchos años"

"Ein Kind bekommen" no es enteramente lo mismo como "tener un hijo".
Más bien sería "esperar un hijo".

Saludos!


----------



## Verräter

Gracias de nuevo DonManuel_CH.


----------



## Quelle

"Tener un hijo" (dar a luz) sí se puede traducir: ein Kind bekommen.
"Esperar un hijo" sería lo que pasa antes: ein Kind erwarten


----------



## Verräter

¿Entonces "ein Kind bekommen" significa "dar a luz" exactamente? Confundirme con esto podría producir una situación un poco embarazosa (nunca mejor dicho).


----------



## Quelle

También puede significar lo que dijo Manuel. Como se usa mucho el presente en alemán para expresar el futuro se suele decir también "Sie bekommt ein Kind." en vez de "Sie wird ein Kind bekommen".


----------



## muycuriosa

Quelle said:


> También puede significar lo que dijo Manuel. Como se usa mucho el presente en alemán para expresar el futuro se suele decir también "Sie bekommt ein Kind." en vez de "Sie wird ein Kind bekommen".


 
Y podemos añadir que:

Sie hat ein Kind bekommen. = Ha tenido un hijo / Acaba de tener un hijo.
Sie bekam 5 Kinder / hat 5 Kinder bekommen. = Tuvo 5 hijos.

Para mí 'sie bekommt ein Kind' es utilizado muchas veces como lo dijo Quelle (es decir hablando del futuro) o como acabo de indicarte yo (hablando del pasado).

Si una mujer estuviera en el hospital, dando luz a un niño, me parecería muy raro decir 'Sie bekommt (gerade) ein Kind', no sé ... ¿Quizás 'sie entbindet', 'ist bei der Entbindung'? Supongo que es algo que no ocurre muchas veces que hablamos de una mujer que exactamente en el momente de hablar está dando luz a un niño.


----------



## Arrius

Se dice también *sie liegt in den Wehen* por eso. Además se habla de *eine niederkommende Frau*, pero no recuerdo haber entendido _sie kommt nieder_ *(???)* con ese sentido*.*


----------



## Quelle

Arrius said:


> Se dice también *sie liegt in den Wehen* por eso. Además se habla de *eine niederkommende Frau*, pero no recuerdo haber entendido _sie kommt nieder_ *(???)* con ese sentido*.*


 
Doch, auch "sie kommt nieder" wird in diesem Sinn gebraucht.


----------

